# Found!



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jus found out thad Chad's waterproof bag he lost,with his wallet,digi and car keys,has been found..27 miles away from the shoals...the bag wounded up @ Ft Story!

The Digi is ruined,but the memeory stik should be ok.....Can't wait....think I'm gonn hata put tha pic on my desk @ werk!!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

*Nice!*

Glad to know there are still some honest people out there. Bring a copy of that pic when you come up to AI......or if I make it down to you first.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Jus found out thad Chad's *waterproof bag* he lost,with his wallet,digi and car keys,has been found..27 miles away from the shoals...the bag wounded up @ Ft Story!
> 
> *The Digi is ruined*,but the memeory stik should be ok.....Can't wait....think I'm gonn hata put tha pic on my desk @ werk!!!


Thought ya said it was waterproof or did he leave the fly open like some I know.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That is un-freaking-believable! At least he got his stuff back. And more to the point, it's a good thing it was his bag that washed up and not his corpse.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Shooter said:


> Thought ya said it was waterproof or did he leave the fly open like some I know.


Ahhhhhhhh Haahaahaahaahaa!
Glad you got your stuff, Chad. Imagine those odds. I would have wasted a lot of time looking for it a couple miles from where I lost it.


----------

